# icd 10 practice assessment compare to real proficiency test



## Blake1966 (Dec 15, 2013)

Was the aapc practice assessment similar to the real test. In other words if I did well on the practice assessment can I feel confident taking the real test?


----------



## SVarney (Dec 16, 2013)

The practice assessment I had was very similar in style to the actual exam, so I would imagine that yours was too. If you feel comfortable with the practice, you should do fine on the real exam. Good luck!


----------



## AlaskanCoder (Dec 17, 2013)

My one suggestion is that you give yourself a time limit on the practice exam and time yourself.  When one is under the stress of knowing that you have a restriction, the preceived difficulty of the exam is increased.  But, I, too, felt the practice exam is a good representation of the actual assessment. 

Karen Hill, CPC, CPB, CPMA


----------



## rs (Apr 10, 2014)

How do you get the practice assessment?


----------



## zanalee (May 1, 2014)

I would like to know how to get the practice assessment?


----------



## Maryst (May 2, 2014)

I purchased my practice assessment on AAPC under ICD10 in the same area you purchase the exam but I don't see it anymore since they changed the options of taking the exam or the training. Call the AAPC and see if they still offer it.


----------

